# Southland "Butch and Sundance" 3/9/10



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

I never start threads but I just have to know who played the blind date at the end of the episode.

I can't find it on IMDB yet and I know I know her!


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

cant help with the blind date, but I'm glad that TNT picked up this show, it's one of the better cop shows out there, imo.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

I thought she looked familiar too so I searched and found her. She is Nora Zehetner. The most popular shows she has been on are Grey's Anatomy and Heroes. I remember first seeing her on Everwood.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0954253/


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

What was with the pixellating the face of the dead older girl? They did it again later in a wide shot of her lower body on the bed. Were we supposed to believe this was news footage or a documentary film like The Office? Did they use an extra and forget to get her to sign a release?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> What was with the pixellating the face of the dead older girl? They did it again later in a wide shot of her lower body on the bed. Were we supposed to believe this was news footage or a documentary film like The Office? Did they use an extra and forget to get her to sign a release?


Yeah, that was weird. With the lower body, I assumed she was supposed to be nude, but I couldn't figure out why they pixelated the face.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Yeah, I was about the ask the same question. Was totally weird, since they showed the other dead kid is wasn't "dead kid" they were blurring or since they showed the mom it was just "dead person". Really pulled me out of the story.

I totally hate the short haired blonde wife and have since S1.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

LlamaLarry said:


> I totally hate the short haired blonde wife and have since S1.


Agreed.. Can't stand her..


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> What was with the pixellating the face of the dead older girl?


I think they were trying to imply that her face was so badly mutilated, it couldn't be shown on TV.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

LlamaLarry said:


> I totally hate the short haired blonde wife and have since S1.


Yeah, she reminds me of my former patrol partner's ex-wife. Total psycho.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

I hate her too. Completely unlikable.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I am not even clear what her character is supposed to be adding to the show? 

If the intent is to make her so unlikeable that when her husband finally snaps and smacks her around that we cheer and than are supposed to feel shamed by our misogyny, then job well done.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Well the producers wanted a show that was accurate in its portrayal of cops, and it seems like at least one in every department has an ex-wife, current or future, that is a complete nutjob and will do her best to try to ruin her husband's career.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Looks like the ratings for the second new episode were not great, down 30% in adults 18-49 from the previous week to a 0.7 ratings. That's not a good sign for the show, especially given the cost. I wouldn't get too attached if I were you.


----------

